# Self-drive horse box hire in Edinburgh



## nicole11 (5 March 2019)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone could recommend self-drive horsebox hire options in and around Edinburgh. I am desperate to get out and about with my boy but without transport, it's incredibly difficult.

Thanks


----------



## neddy man (5 March 2019)

Eqiutrec do but about 50 miles from you 3-5 ton box Â£130 a day inc insurance, (3 dealers to hire from in Scotland). Elite horsebox hire in Lothians, and Aberdeenshire horsebox hire both do 3-5 ton boxes. Google  horsebox hire near Edinburgh.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 March 2019)

I thought the one at Haddington had restarted? although the site hasnt been updated for ages-someone was discussing it on FB

https://www.lothianhorseboxhire.co.uk/

unfortunately the others all went out of business/it wasnt worth their while (ie Cranstoun and rentmyhorsebox).


----------



## TPO (6 March 2019)

Not much help because I can't remember the name of the company but there's a new 3.5t hire company just started in fife/stirling/Edinburgh area and they are advertising on FB. It's not a self drive though, the hire includes the driver.

ETA it's Neigh Bother on facebook and it's Â£75 + mileage, full day shared hire including driver/groom but must be within stirling/denny/plean area so guessing of no use at all to you, sorry!


----------



## Quadro (11 March 2019)

Lothian horse box hire has 2 3.5ts for hire. look them up on FB


----------



## nicole11 (18 March 2019)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 April 2019)

neddy man said:



			Eqiutrec do but about 50 miles from you 3-5 ton box Â£130 a day inc insurance, (3 dealers to hire from in Scotland). Elite horsebox hire in Lothians, and Aberdeenshire horsebox hire both do 3-5 ton boxes. Google  horsebox hire near Edinburgh.
		
Click to expand...


Equi-trek seems to be Blairgowrie, not very convenient for Edinburgh, Elite are no more by the looks of it and Aberdeen is also not much use in Edinburgh. Ayrshire have a 4.5t. 

I am once again considering selling my 7.5t as I just lack the confidence to take it far by myself and can't be reliant on others. Another one local to me had their box trashed just this week and have stopped hiring but there just aren't a lot of hiring options about (Lothian would be a 90min one way trip from me, Ayrshire is closer but going anywhere in Ayrshire takes forever).


----------

